
Ignore the conspiracy theories: scientists know Covid-19 wasn't created in a lab - Farbodkhz
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/jun/09/conspiracies-covid-19-lab-false-pandemic
======
GillBates666
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=q5SRrsr-
Iug](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=q5SRrsr-Iug)

How does mainstream media keep their credibility? A considerable portion of
the population is just ok with being lied too I guess. Shrug.

At the very least we should be investigating all possibilities in regards to
the origin of the virus. China has a terrible track record with viruses. They
leaked SARS1 twice. The first largely publicized cluster is right next to the
coronavirus lab there. Now we have a ton of genetic evidence that can't be
hidden.

To what length will the media go to hide this and redirect the conversation?

